# Importing a GSD from Germany?



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wanted to get some information and maybe opinions on importing from Germany, Czeck Republic, etc. I would like to Import one if the dollar ever makes a comeback and it becomes feasable. What is the average price, best kennels, scams, shipping, ect.. Czeck vs German prices? What is the smartest way to import and not get ripped off? Has anyone here been ripped off?


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

I imported my male from Czech last summer. Was a breeze but I was dealing with a well known breeder who ships all over the world. She handled all the paper work and shipping. All I did was send money and pick up pup at Dallas International. Actually sending the money was the hardest part as the local banks in my small town were clueless on how to wire money to Czech and even if they did couldn't guarantee it would make it. A member and breeder there self on this board who helped me find this pup lives in big city and was no problem for her bank. Really no issue within importing at all. Just like getting a pup from someone across the country you need to be able to trusted the breeder.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Who was the breeder?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have no problem with someone wanting to 'import', however, I think there are ALOT of really nice dogs here in the US that would be a fit for whatever your looking for


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

The import rules could be changing very soon. 
1 rule....Can't import a dog less than 6 months old.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I would worry that I didn't have any recourse if things went bad, at least here in the US, you have some more control over things.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I know multiple people who have imported from Rinus Bastiaansen in Belgium and were very happy with the process and the dogs. I've seen some dogs from him that even with shipping to the USA are comparable price to dogs in the USA.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I know multiple people who have imported from Rinus Bastiaansen in Belgium and were very happy with the process and the dogs. I've seen some dogs from him that even with shipping to the USA are comparable price to dogs in the USA.



:thumbup:

Yes, Jason and I could not be more happy with our Rinus pup/dog. I will forever go back to him. He's extremely professional, helpful and sent me exactly the pup I was looking for


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

JLOCKHART29 said:


> I imported my male from Czech last summer. Was a breeze but I was dealing with a well known breeder who ships all over the world. She handled all the paper work and shipping. All I did was send money and pick up pup at Dallas International. Actually sending the money was the hardest part as the local banks in my small town were clueless on how to wire money to Czech and even if they did couldn't guarantee it would make it. A member and breeder there self on this board who helped me find this pup lives in big city and was no problem for her bank. Really no issue within importing at all. Just like getting a pup from someone across the country you need to be able to trusted the breeder.


 
LOL LOL LOL Yea, it was easy for you!!!!!!!! LOL LOL LOL

Seriously - dealing with Jana or with my other Czech contact who imports alot of dogs as well would make it easy. Prices once the pup is here are equivilent to or more than buying here....

Marcela & Radek Zaležákovi

Hoping there will be pups from this "czech" male!

Lee


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

I am in the process of importing from Jinopo right now. I would have went with a dog from the US, but it was nearly impossible to get a reasonable flight here from the US. Being on a Portuguese island in the middle of the north Atlantic really limits my options. Though so far it has been smooth. I can give you a better run down next month when he arrives.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Totally off topic but it sounds like you live in a really neat place-hope you post pics


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Personally.....we prefer to send someone "over" to pick up the dog(s), and bring them back.
IE:...Next week, we have a friend "taking" a dog over to Germany to show, finish title (for owner)...and "bring" back 2 dogs (we are importing for a friend).

At this time, it is not difficult to import a puppy/dog....I would not have any hesitation in doing so. HOWEVER;....as some have already stated...you CAN find excellent puppies/dogs being bred here in the US...


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

BlackJack said:


> I am in the process of importing from Jinopo right now. I would have went with a dog from the US, but it was nearly impossible to get a reasonable flight here from the US. Being on a Portuguese island in the middle of the north Atlantic really limits my options. Though so far it has been smooth. I can give you a better run down next month when he arrives.


My 1 yr old is from Jinopo. Im sure you will be very pleased with your new pup when it arrives.


----------



## MichelleYoo (May 10, 2011)

The new import rules will still allow you to import one under 6 mths, but may make it somewhat more difficult to bring in multiple pups together where it looks like they'll be used for resale. The new rules specifically state that they do not intend to impose more regulations on hobby breeders, just trying to cut down on puppy mills importing large numbers for resale.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

ed1911 said:


> Who was the breeder?


I know I all ready awnsered your question in your PM but I'm posting her website incase others may be interested. Art z Lipin And yes Wolfstraum it was easy!


----------



## messdog (Aug 17, 2016)

HI BlackJack - did you ever end up importing from Jinopo? Can you share your experience?


----------

